# For all of you LiquiMoly lovers out there..... No more Purple



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

Check out the new Blue Bottles that Liqui Moly will be using..... They changed bottles due to a law suit from Royal Purple 

http://indianaintellectualproperty....gation-update-royal-purple-v-liqui-moly-gmbh/

Maintenance Parts for VW 2.0T TSI engines


----------

